# ibook G4 mid 2005 dépassé?



## ninours (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un magnifique Ibook G4 mid 2005 (12,1pouces, 1,33 GHz , 1,5Go de Ram et un DD de 160Go) pour une bouchée de pain

Je ne sais toujours pas si je vais mettre Tiger ou Leopard

Je lis un peu partout que la navigation web est laborieuse sur les Ibook du fait du suplus d'info et de video qu'il y a sur les sites
Je m'en étonne !!!!!

Avez vous un avis d'une part sur tiger ou leopard et est-ce que cet ibook est si dépassé que ça en 2012

Merci


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Août 2012)

elle est toujours opérante pour de la bureautique, du surf et du mail... voire plus.

En ce qui concerne l'OS je resterai sur TIGER qui est une pure merveille en termes de reactivité, LEOPARD sera un poil plus lent et surtout consomme plus de RAM.

Je serai volontiers resté sur PPC (PB 12') si des obligations professionnelles ne m'avaient contraints à faire différement


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2012)

Sur mon iBook@1,2GHz 1,256Go de Ram je suis passé à Léo avec un double-boot Tiger pour avoir Classic.
De fait, je n'utilise quasiment jamais Tiger que je ne trouve pas plus rapide.

Pour le navigateur Safari avec ClickToFlash ou TenFourFox

J'ai rajouté il y a peu, un petit SSD, c'est assez agréable a utiliser
http://clicktoflash.com/


----------



## ninours (31 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Sur mon iBook@1,2GHz 1,256Go de Ram je suis passé à Léo avec un double-boot Tiger pour avoir Classic.
> De fait, je n'utilise quasiment jamais Tiger que je ne trouve pas plus rapide.
> 
> Pour le navigateur Safari avec ClickToFlash ou TenFourFox
> ...




Je comptais utiliser tenfourfox ^^
256Mo de Ram    (j'avais ça sous tiger ça aller bien à l'époque mais le web n'était pas autant surchargé de conneries) 
Pour Leo c'est pas short?
Du coup avec mes 1,5Go ca devrait aller.


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2012)

*1*,256Go 
La barrette de 256Mo soudée et une barrette de 1Go


----------



## ninours (31 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> *1*,256Go




Ah oui c'est pas pareil hihihi


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Septembre 2012)

salut, j'ai le 14" à 1.42 Ghz, mid 2005
avec 1.5 Go de ram
Mieux vaut rester sur Tiger mais ça reste lent surtout pour Flash !
Ce qui le sauve par rapport à tout les autres iBook G4, c'est la carte graphique car elle supporte core image avec accélération materiel et je trouve que par rapport à mon 14" 1.33 Ghz bah ça y fait beaucoup surtout sous Léo.

Voila


----------



## melaure (28 Septembre 2012)

J'ai un Titanium 867 avec 1 Go de RAM et une Radeon 9000/32, et Leo tourne correctement sans être un foudre de guerre bien sur. Un G4 1.33 avec une 9200 ça devrait aller. J'utilisais d'ailleurs Leo sur mes Mac Mini G4 1.42.

Donc tout dépend de la compatibilité des applis ...


----------



## esv^^ (29 Septembre 2012)

Personnellement, je trouve Tiger vraiment plus rapide et fluide (allumage de mon iMac Tournesol de 2002 en 45 Secondes...) que Léopard (Mon PowerBook G4 met au moins 5 minute à être vraiment fonctionnel avec 728Mo de RAM). Tiger à cet avantage.
Enfin, je rajouterais que Tiger permet tout aussi bien de surfer sur Internet; j'écris depuis mon iMac G4 sous tiger et le web n'est pas un problème pour moi. (Pour flash, il existe un moyen de contourner et d'avoir accès à la version 10.X qui n'est normalement pas compatible avec PPC. Mais je ne peut en dire plus, sinon un Modo  va se ramener en disant que c'est illégal. La suite en MP si ça t'intéresse.)


Léopard a l'avantage d'être beaucoup plus à jour que son prédécesseur du fait de sa compatibilité  PPC-Intel; ainsi, tu pourras faire tourner plus de logiciels à jour qu'avec Tiger. Le meilleur exemple est iTunes. Sur tiger, on est bloqué à la version 8 alors que sur Léopard, on peut avoir la dernière version...


C'est toi qui voit en fonction de ton utilisation!

En espérant t'avoir aidé.


----------



## Karamazow (30 Septembre 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Le meilleur exemple est iTunes. Sur tiger, on est bloqué à la version 8 alors que sur Léopard, on peut avoir la dernière version...



Depuis la sortie d'iOS 6, Apple a mis à jour iTunes en 10.7, il n'est plus compatible avec Leopard.


----------



## esv^^ (1 Octobre 2012)

Karamazow a dit:


> Depuis la sortie d'iOS 6, Apple a mis à jour iTunes en 10.7, il n'est plus compatible avec Leopard.



Bon bah c'est le début de la fin pour Léo...


----------

